# options for backsplashe? tile or paint?



## dougrus (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey Holly...

In terms of tiling, let me ask, how secure is the laminate? Is it adhered to the wall really well?
I wouldnt tile over laminate if it were my kitchen, but I have heard that it is accepted as long as it is not loose or in bad condition. I have heard that you need to sand or rough up the surface a little to improve adhesion of the thinset or the mastic.
Personally, I would remove the laminate, install 1/4 inch backer (like Hardibacker) secured with screws and then modified thinset then tile.

Not sure how the paint would look.


----------



## Holly (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Removing is usally the best way to go, no way to know how long it will be before it starts to let go.
However there is another idea, my wife did some painting on our backsplash that looks like tile (see the pic I have included).
In order to do this on laminate you should take some 100 grit sand paper to all of the backsplash and then Apply a Top of the line Ben Moore primer, then pic the colour for your grout lines and paint all the laminate with this colour first, then just mask off for your tile and your ready to go now pic how many colours you want to put in the tile and get that many small sponges and do one colour at a time and wait for each colour to dry before continuing. Just dab the sponge into the paint sponging off the excess paint and dap away. My wife really enjoyed doing this.


----------



## dougrus (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow. Much nicer than the description suggested!


----------

